# salt/ice melt....how long is the shelf life and...



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

How long does most salt/ice melt products last in your shop? I had some left over from last year and some of them were wet with syrup like liquid at the bottom of bags and did not want to spread through the walk behind spreader.....Is it because my shop is hot/cold hot/cold?

Same question for bulk? 

Bulk, is there a certain way you are to store it?
....and NOT to?

Do any of you buy it in bulk for just walk behind spreaders?
I can see how you can save money buying in bulk verses bags...



Thanks....


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*salt storage in bag and bulk*



JayD2;1147396 said:


> How long does most salt/ice melt products last in your shop? I had some left over from last year and some of them were wet with syrup like liquid at the bottom of bags and did not want to spread through the walk behind spreader.....Is it because my shop is hot/cold hot/cold?
> 
> Same question for bulk?
> 
> ...


your bags simply have residual moisture in them and what ever low percentage of oil or grease that the salt came in contact with prior to its being hoisted out of the mine

The issue with Halite or solar salt for deicing is that salt by its nature is hygroscopic-
(it attracts moisture due to its natural chemistry)

Bagged Halite is always subject to moisture as the bags used are not moisture proof;

If you wanted to store salt that is left over the only reliable way to guarantee it ability to flow is to shovel it into buckets with a touch of windsheild washer fluid-a pint in a filled five gallon pail.

Another option is to invest in a good dehumidifier with a drain hose leading out of the storage area and away from the shop as you will be sucking up a lot of moisture during the year because the salt is a magnet for moisture the year round.

Bulk Halite is subject to the same conditions and you need to have good tarps and proper anchorages for the tarps.

If you have room for a bulk triple axle load inside you will want and need to have a dehumidifier running full time as the entire area will be a moisture trap and the air will always be damp even in summer making the shop floors very wet.


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks Leon,

That's some good info, I appreciate you taking the time to help..


----------

